# Anyone been to Harveys Point Donegal ?



## ice (1 Jan 2007)

Thinking of a 3 night break in Donegal with the other half.  Has anyone stayed at the hotel ?

Looking for a bit of luxury, some good walking nearby and some nice food.....would this place fit the bill ? 

Any other suggestions for Donegal ?

Cheer


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Jan 2007)

Some reviews on .


----------



## Z100 (1 Jan 2007)

Hi there,

You've chosen well, you could do no better than Donegal!

I haven't stayed in Harvey's Point myself but it has a great reputation, sheer luxury. My only objection to it is its location, I think the really beautiful parts of Donegal are further up, on the west or northern coasts, you can't beat the Atlantic. But if the hotel, rather than the location, is more important to you then Harvey's Point should be perfect.

Others worth considering (ie the main luxury hotels in Donegal) - 

Castle Grove Country House, Ballymaleel, Letterkenny
Sand House Hotel, Rossnowlagh Beach, Rossnowlagh 
An Chuirt Hotel (The Gweedore Court Hotel) 
Coxtown Manor, Laghey
Rathmullen House, Lough Swilly

You'll get reviews of most of them here (and most have their own website if you want to see photos or get special offers) - 



(but be wary, I'm suspicious about a lot of the reviews on Trip Advisor, it's too easy for owners to submit glowing reviews....and rivals to put in stinkers!).

The Sand House Hotel and An Chuirt Hotel probably have the finest locations, both on the sea. As far as I can work out An Chuirt is nearest the airport in Donegal (Carrickfinn) if you are considering flying (Aer Arran) - definitely worth thinking about, you're there in an hour, rather than taking on a five hour drive. 

This map will give you an idea of the location of most of the hotels -


----------



## Bazoo (2 Jan 2007)

I've been there twice. The first time (in 2000) I enjoyed one of the best meals of my life. Accommodation at that times was so-so. We had got a special deal from what I remember. It was Winter time and the room was slightly chilly. Views are great and it's very peaceful. Make sure you arrive during the day as it's tricky enough to find. 

We went for a meal there again at the end of 2005. They had just changed their menu literally that week and I found it hugely disappointing. On the other hand the accommodation has apparently been done up and the prices reflect this (didn't stay there second time). I really got the impression that they were aiming at the American market in terms of decor and service and the prices are astronomical!

The Sunday lunch buffet is a different story. It's legendary and worth every cent of the e25 . It's in a different part of the hotel than the a la carte restaurant. So if you intend to stay in Harvey's Point or even nearby I wouldn't miss out on that. You'll most likely need to book because it's really popular, don't eat for 24 hours beforehand (!) and go for a long walk afterwards.


----------



## niceoneted (2 Jan 2007)

To find somewhere really nice try [SIZE=-1]www.*ireland*s-*blue*-*book*.ie. I've stayed and eaten at a few of them and they are really special. As this time of year is generally quiet you may get an upgrade to a suite. We did. Enjoy your trip.
[/SIZE]


----------



## ROSS (4 Jan 2007)

Hi

My wife and I stayed at Harvey's Point on December 27th 06. We got a Christmas pressie consisting of 1 night's accommodation and the Christmas Banquet. The hotel is nice, located about 10 mins from Donegal town in a remote location on the edge of Lough Eske. The decor theme is sort of traditional / Irish i.e. lots of real open fires, a bit dark, lots of lamps etc.
I am sure the yanks love it. We stayed in an Executive Room in the recently constructed extension and wow - fantastic. Really a suite. Massive room, big flat screen tv, sitting area, bar area, huge bathroom with double bath and double shower all spotless. But if you do go executive, ask for a lake view. We didn't and it would have been nice. I understand the courtyard rooms are basic and you have to go outside to gain access. The Christmas Baquet / Concert consisted of 4 course dinner in the function room - 2 courses served to table and 2 self service. Food was good but far too much but I guess that's our own fault. Big selection of starters and desserts !!We were absolutley stuffed !! Entertainment was good too - nice mix of music and comedy. Anyway, next morning down for brekkie (was included in rate - not really hungry but didn't want to miss out !!) Nice enough spread for brekkie but not fantastic. Overall, I would recommend the hotel but the missus and I have a policy of not going back purely just to keep trying different hotels. Kids are not really welcome i.e. no kids menu, high chairs etc. Really a couples hotel for both youngish and older. Not alot to do around I think - just take a walk etc. I too have heard about the Sunday Lunch which is supposed to be fab. Staff are generally local and very friendly. 
With regard to staying 3 nights - I am not sure. For a quiet relaxing time should be grand but for me maybe a tad quiet. We are in our 30's and were well out numbered by older couples.
With regard to Rathmullen House, I bought my parents a voucher for 2 nights b/b for around €340. It won a national award for 2006. Friends of mine have stayed and say it's fab and more child friendly. It is a good bit further north than Harvey's Point.


----------



## ice (4 Jan 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.....have borrowed a copy of that blue book and have made it my new years resolution to visit them all


----------



## SlurrySlump (15 Feb 2007)

Can anyone recommend Ballybofey Donegal as a weekend break destination. Is it a central enough location for exploring scenic Donegal.


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Feb 2007)

SlurrySlump said:


> Can anyone recommend Ballybofey Donegal as a weekend break destination. Is it a central enough location for exploring scenic Donegal.


 

It's about as central as you can get, but nothing much to the town itself. Donegal is a big county-if you are going to tour around I suggest you pick a number of hotels-maybe one in the South West and another one further north.

And you might be better off starting a new thread as this doesn't really relate to Harveys Point itself.


----------



## Z100 (15 Feb 2007)

SlurrySlump said:


> Can anyone recommend Ballybofey Donegal as a weekend break destination. Is it a central enough location for exploring scenic Donegal.


 
It's a good town SlurrySlump (nice name!) but I think you can do better location-wise for a weekend break (have a look at some of the suggestions above). 

Are there are any particular parts of Donegal you want to visit? My bias would be towards the west and north-west coasts, some staggering scenery. 

One option, as I think I mentioned somewhere else, is to fly to Carrickfinn with Aer Arran (to avoid that endless journey), rent a car and travel around that area. Dungloe would be a good central spot to stay in, although it's not my favourite town. But from there you can have a good look around The Rosses, eat in the Lobster Pot in Burtonport (delicious food), take the ferry from there to Arranmore (although I'd wait a month or two for the weather to pick up), etc.


----------



## SlurrySlump (16 Feb 2007)

I want to go to a Donegal Hotel that is part of the Super Valu getaway breaks. If anyone has used a Donegal hotel under this offer I would be interested in hearing their recommendations.


----------



## Z100 (16 Feb 2007)

SlurrySlump said:


> I want to go to a Donegal Hotel that is part of the Super Valu getaway breaks. If anyone has used a Donegal hotel under this offer I would be interested in hearing their recommendations.


 
One of the hotels on the SuperValu list is [broken link removed]in Dungloe, which I mention above. I stayed in it about 18 months ago and it was fine, food ranged from average to very good, facilities good. The town isn't that great but you are in a handy location in a beautiful part of the country (again, see above). Buncrana is also on that SuperValu list - another lovely part of the country, but a long trip.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Cathy1 (17 Feb 2007)

Hello.

Harvey's Point is in a lovely setting on the lake. Food good. Older rooms are ok, executive suites are fabulous.

Personally, I would prefer Rathmullan House, Rathmullan- fantastic food, the house is on a beach and in a good location for the Athlantic drive and Portsalon beach.

Castlegrove House Letterkenny nice, but Rathmullan House on the beach would be preferable.

Whichever you opt for, also try and get a booking for the Mill restaurant Dunfanaghy- food amazing- has won a number of awards - bookings difficult to secure, so start trying now!


----------

